# Cherry Tree Burl



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I have found and cut a wild cherry tree burl or at least thats what I have been told the tree is. Anyway should I cut it up parallel with the way it came off of the tree or should I cut it perpendicular? It is not that big, 23 lbs, so I will be cutting it into pen blanks. I am in Savannah, Ga 

Thanks 
jimskio


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

how thick is it? it would make one cool looking bowl!

If you do cut it into pen blank or knife blanks or whatever, I would cut it the same direction you have it cut as to show off the grain


----------



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

I just checked and it is 6" at its thickest point. I have never made a bowl but I think my girlfriend would probably appreciate that more than the pens I have been making.:surrender:

jimskio


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe get some cheap bowl blanks and practice a few, then see what you can do with that nice slab.

Another thought (not sure of the dia.- from the looks of it in relation to the tailgate it looks about a 1'), but a clock would look really sharp as well.


----------

